# CodeSys 2.3 Webvisu Zugriff auf SD-Card 750-880 klappt nicht



## Rewe2000 (25 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Projekt auf die CD-Card (Org. WAGO) auslagern müssen, da ich im Speicher der Steuerung selbst, wegen einer umfangreichen Visualisierung, Platzprobleme bekam. Ich habe es daran gemerkt, dass das Bootprojekt nicht mehr gespeichert werden konnte.

Die Umstellung habe ich wie folgt durchgeführt:
- Neueste Firmware (10) ist auf dem 750-880 Controller vorhanden
- Umstellung im WBM -> SPS -> PLC Root Location -> External SD memory card
- PLC Verzeichnis wurde auf SD Card angelegt
- PLC Verzeichnis wurde "von Hand" im Internal File System des Controllers gelöscht
- in CodeSys Projekt alles bereinigen, Projekt alles übersetzen, Online ausgeführt
- Das Projekt, Java Dateien und alle VISU-Daten wurden auf die SD-Karte in das PLC-Verzeichnis kopiert
- In der CodeSys HMI kann das Projekt über die VISU ohne Probleme bedient werden

Mir gelingt es aber nicht die Webvisu über den Browser (Java Problematik Firefox bekannt) , die WAGO APP oder über eine Java *.jnlp Datei zu starten.
Auch der Webvisu Link im WBM selbst liefert noch die URL "192.168.1.30/plc/webvisu.htm"

Da ja die Speicherkarte als Laufwerk s: bei WAGO angesprochen wird, dachte ich, ich müsste die Pfade auf "192.168.1.30/s:/plc/webvisu.htm" ändern, aber auch das bringt keinen Erfolg.

Sicher sehe ich "den Wald vor lauter Bäumen" nicht, oder ich hab da irgend was übersehen, auch die Suche im Forum, im Handbuch und im Internet brachte mich nicht wirklich weiter. Es würde ja wenig Sinn machen die Visu auf die SD-Card zu laden, ohne darauf zugreifen zu können.
Wer von euch nutzt auch die SD-Karte und was habt ihr in der WAGO App für einen Pfad eingestellt?

Ich hoffe irgend jemand kann mir den entscheidenden Tipp geben.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (26 Mai 2017)

Hallo Reinhard,

wenn du die PLC Root Location auf die SD Karte änderst musst du den Controller neu starten und dann das Projekt aus der Codesys neu einspielen.
Die Visualisierung ist dann weiter unter "IP/plc/webvisu.htm" zu finden.
Ein manuelles kopieren der Visualisierungsdateien ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Rewe2000 (26 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort auf mein Problem.
Jetzt läuft wieder alles so wie es sein soll .

An den Neustart hatte ich nicht gedacht!

Wie sicher ist der Betrieb des Controllers eigentlich mit der PLC Root Location auf der SD Karte?
Gibt es hier nach Aussage des Herstellers eigentlich irgend welche Einschränkungen im Bezug auf die Betriebssicherheit?

Ich verwende natürlich eine original WAGO Speicherkarte und keine 08/15 Karte in "Heimwerkerqualität".

Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (26 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gerne kannst du die entsprechenden MTBF Werte unter den unten stehenden Kontaktdaten erhalten.


----------



## MAIN_PLC (3 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ganz Ã¤hnliches Problem mit der WebVisu meines 750-880 Controllers. 

Das PLC_ROOT habe ich auf die SD Karte gelegt, neu gestartet und neu beschrieben.

Leider verstehe ich noch nicht ganz, wie die SPS nun mit der SD Karte umgeht:

Gehe ich mit Filezilla per FTP auf die SPS habe ich 2 Varianten zur Auwahl:

1. Angabe des Servertyps "DOS" und des Startverzeichnisses "s:":

Hier sehe ich das Verzeichnis PLC mit den neu von Codesys geladenen Dateien, auch mit der aktuellen webvisu.htm

2. Angabe des Servertyps "normal" und keine Angabe eines Laufwerkbuchstabens:

Hier sehe ich anscheinend die Verzeichnisstruktur des Webservers, u.a. das Verzeichnis "webserv" und auch ein Verzeichnis PLC, das aber leer ist.

Greife ich nun per App oder Browser auf IP/plc/webvisu.htm zu, fehlt die Seite. Kopiere ich vom s:/ den Inhalt von PLC in den Ordner PLC der anderen Ansicht habe ich die Webvisu, allerdings ohne Aktualisierung der Variablen und auch ohne Eingabemöglichkeit.

Kann es sein, das die SPS den PLC_ROOT für sich korrekt auf die SD Karte umsetzt, der Webserver aber noch von dem SPS internen Speicher ausgeht ?

Ich habe die Firmware Version 1.05.32, würde ein Update der Firmware helfen oder wo ist mein Denkfehler ?

Danke

GrÃ¼ÃŸe

Martin


----------



## MAIN_PLC (4 Juni 2017)

Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.

Allerdings kopiert Codesys die webvisu.htm nicht zuverlässig, lege ich per FTP eine von Hand ins PLC Verzeichnis des Webservers funktioniert der Verweis auf PLC_VISU und damit auch die Visualisierung...


----------



## Rewe2000 (4 Juni 2017)

Hallo Martin,

du solltest unbedingt die neueste Firmware 1.07.03(10) auf den Controller laden, bei WAGO erhälst du diese auf Anforderung per Mail. Zum Update benötigts du ein Kabel mit USB oder seriellen Stecker.
Erst ab einer gewissen Firmware wird das Handling von der Speicherkarte korrekt unterstützt.

Wenn die Firmware passt, so brauchtst du nur im WBM unter ->PLC den Eintrag ->PLC Root Location die externe SD Speicherkarte auswählen. 




Zusätzlich habe ich noch im WBM über -> SD Card ->Tools, das SD-Card Verzeichnis mit ->Create PLC folder in SD root directory angelegt.




 Nach einem *Neustart* (dieser ist unbedingt notwendig, hatte ich vergessen) ändert sich in der Bedienung für den Anwender überhaupt nichts, lediglich der 750-880 legt das koplette Projekt mit Visu und allen Dateien auf der SD-Karte an. Ich habe bisher mein Projekt sicher 20 Mal geändert und geladen, alles läuft absolut zuverlässig.

Wenn ich mit Filezilla nachsehe, existiert auf der SD-Karte das PLC Verzeichnis mit allen aktuellen Dateien, im Controller selbst gibt es bei mir kein PLC Verzeichnis mehr, ich hatte es von Hand gelöscht, dies wäre aber nach Aussage von WAGO nicht notwendig gewesen.

Die Zuverlässigkeit soll angeblich nur von der Sicherheit des Speicherkarte abhängen, du solltest unbedingt eine Karte mit Industriestandard (hohe MTBF Werte) verwenden, ich verwende eine Original WAGO Karte.

Gruß Reinhard


----------

